# Ideal bike for a pump track??



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Let me start by saying I've never been on a pump track (or DJ's or done any urban riding for that matter), I'm just a X-country/AM mountain biker.

But word has it that there's going to be a pump track built in the area in the hopefully not too distant future.

So, I'm just kinda wondering what is the idea style of bike for that?

A 26" wheeled mountain bike? BMX bike (and if so, what wheel size?)? Rigid, hardtail?

Take into account that I'm 5'10" 200lbs.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

A pumptrack bike needs little or no front travel and no rear suspension ideally, and if you primary riding place for the bike is a pump track, I'd go single speed. 

I have a DJ/Pump track bike that has 80mm of travel. Its nice to have a little cushion, but its not really necessary. 

I have ridden 20" BMX bikes on pump tracks but didn't feel like I got the momentum I get on my 26"


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

BTW, I do happen to have a rigid, ss, 29er. Do 29ers work for pump tracks, or way too big?


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Of course you can session a pumptrack on your 29er. IMO, a dj style bike would be more fun. you can jump easier and with the lower seat you can get more pump motion out of the bike. I'd show up and ride try it on your 29er. See if someone who has a dj style bike would let you take a few laps on their bike. If you like it and want to spend some money on a new bike, go for it.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

race bmx would be the absolute best i think


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

A 20" would likely feel real small for you coming from XC. You could try a 24" (either race BMX, street BMX, or MTB) It gives you the best of both 26 and 20 inch wheels. My jumping bike is a 24 and is great.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I mostly agree with the above posts, except the 29'er. Yes you can ride a 29'er on a pump track, but it is NOT ideal. The wheelbase is too long to really get in to most of the transitions on a typical pump track, and the back end is too long and bb too low relative to the axle height, to learn decent manualing in between rollers.

A 24" BMX cruiser is the cheapest complete bike and would be an excellent choice. You can get a DK Cygnus 24" for less than $300. Other options would be the Specialized P24, Sunday Model C, Haro Backtrail 24", Free Agent, Redline, etc. etc.

Next up would be an all-rigid 26" hard tail. Look at the Haro Steel Reserve 1.1 or 2011 DK Asterik.

Or a dirt jumper hard tail with 100mm or 80mm travel fork. 2010 DK Asterik came with a Marz DJ fork and is on sale for $499: http://www.sportchalet.com/product/300279_3039246.do


----------



## bill33 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a 24" DK Cygnus and it's great on pump tracks. Fantastic at Ray's indoor bike park as well...


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

My girlfriend actually jumps her 15" 29er w/ a Reba at our local DJs. Granted she just hits the little rollers but it can be done.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd say try it with a 29er before you invest in another bike. However, if you are looking for an excuse to get a "fun bike" this is as good as any you could come up with


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm blessed with two pump tracks nearby and riding them with my Blur and 29er was awkward, slow and clumsy. Bought a DJ bike on the cheap - way more fun and faster. Pump tracks are made for bikes with that geo and vice versa. SS with a 3" or 4" fork:thumbsup: 

Get something used or on closeout. ChainLove been selling the Rocky Mtn Flow (chromo) for $650, the RM Flow 2 (alum) for $500 and the Kona Shonky for $450(?). Or check out Pink Bike's classifieds in your area.

And don't use your XC hardtail. The geo's too steep and twitchy.


----------



## TiCutter (Apr 14, 2007)

*Bling pump track bikes*

http://www.tronixbmx.com/


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

*Here ya go.*









I know this 2011 Santa Cruz Jackal is a really high end bike, but it is at home on a pump track. If the $1,398.95 price tag isn't a mountain you are willing to climb, here are some bikes that are more feasible:









Seeing as you can get away without gears on a pump track, this 2009 Jamis Kromo might work for you. I got one for Christmas and it's a tough bike. From Jenson USA, it is $599 plus shipping.









If you are willing to spend a bit more and get a way better deal than the Kromo, Jenson USA has this 2009 Rocky Mountain Flow DJ. It is also a singlespeed, but it has a better fork than the Kromo. It's $649.









Here is a bike that is designed for a Pump Track. It's a 2011 Eastern Night Train. It has a better fork than even the Santa Cruz Jackal. For $1399.00, it is as big of a mountain to climb as the Jackal, but it is still a good bike.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

If you are looking for a good entry to mid level complete bike, take a look at a haro thread 1.2. Purchased one a couple of months ago and really like it. The brakes are about the only thing that needs to be upgraded straight out of the box and you are good to go for awhile while you get your skills working on the track.

Just my .02 cents


----------



## surlyoldman (Jun 4, 2006)

I picked up that Jamis Kromo... Good bike but fork it came with sucks. Also they were about $415 bucks around Christmas... $599 is way too much for that bike.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

Here's a question fror you...

26inch dj bike, high or low front end better for the pumpy?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Chuckie said:


> Here's a question fror you...
> 
> 26inch dj bike, high or low front end better for the pumpy?


a low (100mm travel or less), relatively stiff fork, is the norm.

if you already have that, and you're talking about handlebar height, that's just personal preference and mainly relates to how tall you are.

most of the "pump" comes from your feet and the rear triangle of the bike. that's why you want to have a hardtail.

check this out:

http://www.leelikesbikes.com/the-ideal-pump-track-bike.html

_THE IDEAL PUMP TRACK BIKE

Someone asks this question every five minutes. As with all things, the answer depends on your style:

Optimized style

Any modern DJ hardtail with a short travel, stiff fork. Lighter is better. Shorter stays are better. Place the controls to suit your fancy, then rip it. - Specialized P.bike - Santa Cruz Jackal - Giant STP - etc.

Racer style

Pump whatever you race. If you race 4X/DS on a hardtail, pump that. If you race 4X/DS on a suspension bike, pump on that. Stiffen your suspension and slow down your timing. - Specialized SX - Santa Cruz Blur 4X - Intense Tazer - etc.

Ride what you got style

All bikes are fun and pumpable. The more suspension you have, the harder you work for the same pump. Make sure you can move around your cockpit. That means a short stem and a low seat. - Specialized Enduro - Bontrager Race Lite - Trek Fuel - or whatever &#8230;

Old school style

If you want a sweet dedicated pump bike for cheap, get a used 20" BMX bike or a 24" cruiser. They're super fun, and they teach you perfect timing. If your timing isn't perfect, the bike will tell you in a very clear way. I got to pump a 24" cruiser a couple days ago, and it was crazy-fast-one clean backside, and it's ON!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------_


----------

